# Medicine Cabinet Door With Mirror?



## gangelo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,
I need some help/advice on how to place the mirror in to my medicine cabinet door...

I have built a medicine cabinet very similar to the picture below; some of the differences are that it is stained red oak and the shelves are built in to the cabinet. Another difference is that I did not want the mirror to be attached to the back of the door like it is in the attached picture - I want it to be recessed into the back of the door somehow; indeed, it must, because the cabinet door frame will rest against the shelving when closed so there is no tolerance to mount the mirror as per the example picture. What would be the best way to do this? I have a Dewalt router which may be helpful and a Dado set if that would help; BTW, the door has NOT been built yet so I can deal with the individual pieces if need be. DON"T forget, I will need the hardware (if any) to attach the mirror also! Any ideas?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

If you use your cope and stick router bits to make the rails and stiles, after glue up, you can take a sharp utility knife and cut the inner strips making the dado a rabbit. Then you can just make some round molding and pin nails to secure the mirror to the door.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

There ya go.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Or if you get a rabbiting bit, you can use it on the inside of the door and inset the mirror. Or do what bradnailer said...haha. Just might be cheaper this way.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I would make a square frame and cut a dado groove to fit the mirror and then glue the frame up with the mirror inside. That way everything is finished with no raw edges. You could also use your router to dress up the edges of the door frame.


----------



## andy9 (Aug 27, 2009)

I tried using the oval medicine cabinet and it's doing pretty great.


----------



## flame (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm using a different medicine cabinet, it suits best for my small bathroom, contains a mirror too. Not too space consuming and very affordable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sawduststeve said:


> I guess I would make a square frame and cut a dado groove to fit the mirror and then glue the frame up with the mirror inside. That way everything is finished with no raw edges. You could also use your router to dress up the edges of the door frame.


I think what you are suggesting would make he mirror a permanent part of the door. What happens if the mirror ever breaks?

G


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

*Cabinet Door*

I just built a similar cabinet for our bathroom. What worked good for me is I built the door with a rail and style bits for making raised panels. I then simply inserted the glass in the groove for the panel and glued in in with acrylic silicon. I am sure that you could do the same thing by cutting the proper size dado on the edge of your door frame and then 45 corners and glue frame with glass inserted together. Good luck with your door.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

andy9 said:


> I tried using the oval medicine cabinet and it's doing pretty great.





flame said:


> I'm using a different medicine cabinet, it suits best for my small bathroom, contains a mirror too. Not too space consuming and very affordable.


This thread is 9 months old. Looks like we have a spammer with two screenames.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The best word I can come up with is "sleezy"


----------



## carljackson47 (Aug 16, 2010)

You can actually put a double panel on the back of the mirror, as big as the door just to cover it. It is safer as well. But you need to be careful in installing as you don't want to break the glass.


----------

